# Orlando Magic vs Charlotte Bobcats



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hm, I dont see a game thread..

<center>*

















Orlando Magic (32-35) vs Charlotte Bobcats (13-53)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Battie| Stevenson | Augmon | Kasun






























Hart | Caroll | Alexander | Ely


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bobcats Game Thread


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Should be a good game, I don't see us pulling away without Francis and Turkoglu.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando is playing ok. Definitely not great. Dwight has missed some easy ones tonight, some in and outers. A lot of points missing with no Francis, no Hedo, and no Christie.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Triple double watch for Jameer: 8 pts, 8 ast, 4 reb

:banana: 

But the Magic still losing .


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Two nasty jams - one by Hill and one by Dwight. Dwight will definitely be on Sportscenter tonight.

A terrible call on Jameer as Gerald Wallace jumps over his back and falls down.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It is hard to imagine this game that Orlando is actually down. Hill and Jameer are playing well and we've shown a lot of energy with guys diving all over the floor and taking it to the basket hard.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Jameer with 11 points and 10 assists at the half. Okafor has got the better of Howard so far, but I see Dwight coming out in the second half with a vengeance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What a great half by Jameer: 11 pts, 10 ast, 5 reb

But it's still pathetic that we're down to the frickin' Bobcats at home.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> What a great half by Jameer: 11 pts, 10 ast, 5 reb
> 
> But it's still pathetic that we're down to the frickin' Bobcats at home.


We aren't all that talented without Francis, Turkoglu, or Christie.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Jameer with 11 points and 10 assists at the half. Okafor has got the better of Howard so far, but I see Dwight coming out in the second half with a vengeance.


Dwight got himself good shots, they just didn't go. A couple of them were halfway down and popped out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amazing how little respect from the referees this team gets. Grant Hill gets absolutely hammered on one drive and no call.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Brevin Knight annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't believe we're going to lose to the Bobcats THREE ****ING TIMES this year. That is absurd. We should just go into full tank mode, if we haven't already.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard played like crap tonight. 11 points and 15 rebounds, but he looked downright terrible on offense at times.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark Jones with the block!!!

This guy's a future stud, I'm telling you guys!

Edit: And a jumper! 100% shooter! Trade Francis, we have our two of the future.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard hasn't had a block for 3 straight games now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Better fire up the scouting engine. Lottery here we come.

Boy our bench is just non-existent with Nelson starting and no Christie and Hedo.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Better fire up the scouting engine. Lottery here we come.
> 
> Boy our bench is just non-existent with Nelson starting and no Christie and Hedo.


You can say that again. Howard, Stevenson, Hill and Nelson were the only 4 players to show up for the Magic tonight. Every one else, took the night off.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Charlotte was 2-31 on the road coming into this one. 2 wins and 31 losses. What an utter and complete joke the Magic are right now.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? Charlotte was 2-31 on the road coming into this one. 2 wins and 31 losses. What an utter and complete joke the Magic are right now.


Its pathetic I know.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

There's always next year...or the next year...or the next year...


----------



## RPGuard57 (Jul 14, 2003)

With Hedo out, Jameer starting, and Francis in street cloths the Magic bench is pathetic! Garrity should be playing at RDV on weekends, not in the NBA. Stevenson is playing solid ball right now thankfully proving his worth over Bogans. Jameer's defense has been a big letdown to me, Brevin Knight should not blow by anyone that was he has blown by Jameer lately. Dwight needs to start reading the double team coming down from a smaller man because he gets stripped every time.


----------

